# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Some herps from Georgia and Florida

## Xavier

Some of you may have seen this post on Caudata.org, but we went back to the US for vacation about a month or two ago, and I got in some herping in as well. Here are some finds from Georgia and Florida, and (To make it easier on myself) I won't really be posting the names of the species, so I can just get the photos posted. If you are curious of ID, they should say what species the animals are when you click the photo, and if they don't, just ask for ID and I can get you the scientific (Or common) names of the animal(s) in question. Here's the photos, which for this part should all be in Georgia:

----------


## Xavier

For all but one of these (The only frog), these are all Florida herps. here's the photos:

----------


## Xavier

Now, for sure all of these are from Florida (Including some of the Everglades  :Wink: ). Here's the photos:

----------


## Bryce

This is awesome, makes me really want to take a trip put to Florida and go herping! What kind of toads is the little fella going to grow up to be?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

And, to explain why these next photos will look different, while in Florida, we got a DSLR camera, so I can take much better photos than what I could previously. Here's the photos, this time with only one herp from Florida (The gecko).:

----------


## Xavier

And the final US herps (For now at least  :Wink: ), which were all from Georgia. Here's the photos:

----------


## Xavier

> This is awesome, makes me really want to take a trip put to Florida and go herping! What kind of toads is the little fella going to grow up to be?


If I'm correct with IDing toads from that reserve where I found them, should grow to be Fowler's toads (Anaxyrus fowleri)

----------


## Bryce

Cool! I'm very curious about Fowlers, since I read they were previously thought to be a subspecies of woodhouse toads, which I keep. Also, the little snakes are adorable!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> Cool! I'm very curious about Fowlers, since I read they were previously thought to be a subspecies of woodhouse toads, which I keep. Also, the little snakes are adorable!



Yes they were, as both species were lifers for me on that trip, DeKay's brownsnake and the Eastern kingsnake

----------

